# Looking at a Snapper H1528E



## theeplaymaker (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello everyone, been lurking around here for a while and finally decided to post for some advice/opinions. I somehow got through the horrible winter we had here in Lancaster, PA last year with a 42" blower on my Troy Bilt Pony riding mower. It at times was not fun to use and I have since given that mower to my father, gotten an eXmark and sold the blower. It was good at blowing out the belt and just not built for anything more than a few inches of light stuff on a completely flat driveway. I am now in the market for a walk behind blower and was wondering your opinions on the Snapper Heavy Duty 28" blower, model H1528E. It comes with all the options I want: hand warmers, electric chute both vertical and horizontal, CI gear box, easy steer, LED headlights (not one in the middle blocked by the chute) and a 305cc B&S motor. I was going to get the 26" one but it seems that you don't get the USA made B&S motor until you get to the 1450 series so that is my reasoning. I had also been thinking about the 3 stage Cub Cadets but for only $100 more ($1199 for a 26" Cub Cadet 3x vs $1399 with a $100 mail in rebate 28" Snapper) I could get what I believe, from what I have read, an all American built Snapper. 

Let me know what you guys think! I know they have the 26" Snapper with a 250CC B&S but it seems to be built overseas. I am most likely going to buy one Friday if they have the 28" in the showroom.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

From just the specs of it, cast iron auger, a real transmission, trigger steer. It does appear to be a superior decision over the Cub. 

What I can not comment on, are the things that I either can not compare through mfg specs, or simply can not put my hands on. 

Things that I might be concerned with, would be auger housing construction and comparison of thickness to other comparable machines. The cable thickness and rigging, especially trigger cables, as they will see the most stress of use. The over all hardiness of the unit. Does it flex or wiggle, when you raise the bucket up?

This unit offer a lot of features for the dollar, but that only works if they are executed well. Otherwise, over time, they will become a liability. 

My humble opinion, and best of luck in your decision.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I would absolutely go for it..
Its one of the very last 100% Made in the USA snowblowers, ever, both the snowblower itself and the engine. All 2-stage snowblower engines are now made in China.

Your Snapper is probably a year or two old, (but still brand new, in the sense its never been used) but I wouldn't be concerned about that in the least..It is common for snowblowers to hang around an extra summer before being sold if its a mild winter somewhere..(which is why snowblowers never have "official" model years!)  not a big deal at all..sitting in a warehouse does it no harm whatsoever..And I would still prefer it to "this years model" with the Chinese-made engine.

Scot


----------



## theeplaymaker (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, exactly what I wanted to hear. I'm going to give it the sturdy test and feel it out tomorrow if they have them in the showroom and most likely be bringing it home!


----------



## theeplaymaker (Oct 15, 2014)

Picked her up today! Didn't get the chance to take any pictures or play around with it to much but it seems very solidly built. I want to go over everything and make sure they have it bolted together good and it seems to me like it is twisted a little when you pic up the front, so maybe a little tweaking here and there. The only thing I noticed is the LED headlights flicker. I have read the thread about adding a rectifier and I was in Electronics engineering for 2 years so I understand the issues but this seems like something they would have engineered at the factory...Anyways, bring on the snow! I'll try to post some pics then when available.

I looked at the same exact thing basically just the Simplicity model and I just liked the very few differences with the Snapper.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

theeplaymaker said:


> Picked her up today! Didn't get the chance to take any pictures or play around with it to much but it seems very solidly built. I want to go over everything and make sure they have it bolted together good and it seems to me like it is twisted a little when you pic up the front, so maybe a little tweaking here and there. The only thing I noticed is the LED headlights flicker. I have read the thread about adding a rectifier and I was in Electronics engineering for 2 years so I understand the issues but this seems like something they would have engineered at the factory...Anyways, bring on the snow! I'll try to post some pics then when available.
> 
> I looked at the same exact thing basically just the Simplicity model and I just liked the very few differences with the Snapper.


Yeah, you may want to look through the owners manual to see if it mentions the flicker. One would think that they would have addressed this.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

excellent! congats on the new machine..and yes, please post some pics when you can! 

Scot


----------



## theeplaymaker (Oct 15, 2014)

Here she is. Can't wait for some snow now!!!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Those wheels look tall and skinny, that ought to allow for a better bite into slippery conditions.


----------



## theeplaymaker (Oct 15, 2014)

16" x 4.8" I believe...the 30" a model up had the wider tires...I agree that the tall tires with lots of tread should bite pretty well, even though I think they look beefier and better with the wide ones on, I didn't need to step up again since I already decided to forgo the 26" for this one.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, we expect the full report, after you get the first honest snow.


----------



## theeplaymaker (Oct 15, 2014)

Calling for possible snow here on Wednesday/Wednesday night! Hoping I get to try this bad boy out!!!


----------



## sfaidley (Nov 27, 2014)

*H1528e*

I had the same idea as you, and wanted a Snapper as I have 2 of their rear engine riders and they are built like tanks. Researched, and; John Deere, Snapper, and Simplicity are all made by B&S. Couldn't find a Snapper today so I went with the Simplicity H1528E. It handled todays snow (11/26/2014) without any effort. It is a big machine, and I will have to get used to it.The difference on mine is a side mounted Amber Halogen light(no flicker). I think that is last years as it looks like the ones being advertised as 2015 have a white light. I can't tell from the Snapper pictures. I see your chute is black, not red. Is it plastic? The Simplicity is all steel.
Hope you had a great day with your Snapper!!


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Congratulations on buying a USA built machine......Snapper is part of Briggs & Stratton corp. You did good.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice machine 

You just need snow !!


----------



## theeplaymaker (Oct 15, 2014)

sfaidley said:


> I had the same idea as you, and wanted a Snapper as I have 2 of their rear engine riders and they are built like tanks. Researched, and; John Deere, Snapper, and Simplicity are all made by B&S. Couldn't find a Snapper today so I went with the Simplicity H1528E. It handled todays snow (11/26/2014) without any effort. It is a big machine, and I will have to get used to it.The difference on mine is a side mounted Amber Halogen light(no flicker). I think that is last years as it looks like the ones being advertised as 2015 have a white light. I can't tell from the Snapper pictures. I see your chute is black, not red. Is it plastic? The Simplicity is all steel.
> Hope you had a great day with your Snapper!!


The chute is indeed metal. Still no decent snow falls here to try her out yet. I had about an inch on my driveway from that storm but I didn't see the point in busting out the blower just to try it, plus the snow was melted the next day anyways.

I figured out the light flickering the other day when I was delivering the same exact blower to my Dad's house (talked him into upgrading over his 30 year old Ariens ST504). I noticed his didn't have it flickering but the hand warmers were on. I turned them off and it started to flicker. Low and behold when I got home mine did the same, I guess the current draw when the hand warmers aren't on causes the lights to flicker.

Thanks all for the replies and once we get some snow I'll try to get some pictures and a review of the machine!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV on that 1.


----------

